# Going to start my new loft soon



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,
My dad said he will be makin my cage soon but there are a couple opions i could choose from.
1. Move the big cubby house and paint it and make it nice insaide (the is the easy idea)
2. Make him build one I could draw it up for him. His very good at building things
3. By a shed or something and put it up then add a wire bit to it so the birds can get some suneshine 

i would like to to see what you think please comment so i can see your idea


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

#1 is what I'd do, I'm all about easy!!!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I will vote for number 1 also right now, have any pictures of it you can post?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Number one, easy and less headace. Plus youll have a loft right away and be able to put birds in it.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes i will put some pics of the cubby house tomarrow good thing bout it its very big


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It not about the loft it is all about the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Remember, The loft does have a lot to do with the health of the birds, air flow cleanliness, size to keep from overcrowding, location, etc.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

well im hoping to have 10 to 20 birds and the cubby house is very big his thinking of puting nest boxes aganist the back wall and then perchs on the side it also has a window i can open somethimes to give them freash air while im outside. But its very big for them i think it colud fit about 20 to 30 but i dont want to many


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

ill post pics later 2day


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

How big is cubby house? that will tell you how many birds you can have, maybe you can get your Dad to build a fly pen onto the house, pigeons love outside space, they need sunshine, nestboxes and perch sizes will depend on the breed you have


----------

